# Sheet rock patch?



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Got a door knob hole in the sheetrock in one of the bathrooms. What is the best way to patch it back up?
Thanks


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

i would fix the door stop first that way you don't have to fix the sheetrock twice.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

There are a couple of easier fixes, both entail cutting a larger hole. 

1.) Cut a 4"x4" square hole, install a piece of 1x4 through the hole, long enough to reach both sides. Insert the 1x4 in the wall and screw it to the sheetrock from the outside. Cut a 4"x4" piece of sheetrock and screw it to the 1x4, don't push too hard. Tape, float and paint.
2.) Cut a 4"x4" square hole being sure to bevel the cut all the way around. Cut a 4"x4" piece of sheetrock, beveling the cut all the way around insuring that the bevel is opposite of the wall cut. Liberally apply sheetrock mud to the edges of the hole. Push the 4x4 piece into the sheetrock mud being sure to not push it only deep enough so that it is flush with the outside of the wall. Let it dry. Tape, float and paint.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

What he said. I use the wood backer method because its stronger and easier IMO. The hardest part is getting a good match on the texture. That's the part I'm not good at.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

The easiest way is to cut the hole a little bigger to where you can stick your hand into is. Slide a strip of wood behind the hole and screw it on both ends - You will be screwing the drywall about 2 inches from each end of the hole to where it also catches the strip of wood (pull the wood towards you while you are screwing it in). This will be your backing. Then cut the piece of drywall that will fit the hole and stick a couple of screws into it - it should hold good onto the strip of wood. Then tape/texture & paint.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

If you can fit two strips of wood behind the hole, then do that. If not, it should be fine.


*I basically repeated what HydraSports suggested.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys. Should I sand around the cut out prior to taping. Glad it's behind the door might not be the prettiest patch ever.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

rlw said:


> Thanks guys. Should I sand around the cut out prior to taping. Glad it's behind the door might not be the prettiest patch ever.


You shouldn't have to unless the texture is very thick. I would just scrape it off.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

couldn't you use a patch for a hole that small? Patch and spackle and paint. ?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> couldn't you use a patch for a hole that small? Patch and spackle and paint. ?


Yes that is another option.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

You can buy repair patches at Lowe's. Peel and stick over the hole. Moisten with water, then cover with drywall mud, Prolly have to put a skim coat on later. You can sand or use a wet sponge to literally melt away the ridges left by your drywall knife.

Here is a video - show n tell

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

Go to Home Depot or Lowes and buy a stick on door knob stop, easy way to repair if you have little ones slinging the door open. And get a door stop for the baseboards.


----------

